# WEBSITE MAINTENANCE :: JANUARY 15th 10AM (UTC -5)



## horseUSA (Jan 13, 2016)

The site will be down for maintenance this Friday 10AM Eastern time (UTC -5).


Moving to new server
Switching forum software to XenForo
Proper HTTPS support
Other tweaks and site cleanup


*Downtime to last a few hours*
There will be a Maintenance Page which will provide updates as work goes on.

This is a long time coming. I have done a lot of work on test site - to make sure the transfer goes smoothly and new site functions similar to old.

The forum albums will be down after transfer for a bit. I have a different solution for their transfer, which can only happen after the new site is up on database. 

The software and interaction will be different than current site -- the initial transfer will be on bare site. Improvements and modifications will be added after transfer to regain features.

-david

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks David - you're doing a great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree, thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2016)

Good stuff...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2016)

So vBulletin is out? Do you think that software is the cause of the problems David? I've been asked to give technical assistance te revive a Dutch forum running on vBulletin, but I'm hesitating. Seeing this forum moving away from vBulletin makes me hesitating even more. Mind you I don't have experience with it, only used phpBB a while ago. 
Never heard about XenForo. Will that system keep on using mysql as a database?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks David, we appreciate your efforts in keeping this place running!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Keep up the good work David!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you David. Very much appreciated sir!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2016)

Ditto from me. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for all your hard graft David, tremendously appreciated!


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

Transfer complete!

Any issues please post in the website forum.
Hope you enjoy the new setup, will be adding back some features from old site (try to get the bacon back)


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks David.

Is there a way of making uploaded pictures shown as a full image by default as it seems to be thumbnails as the default setting ?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

BB Codes | WW2Aircraft.net Forums

If you scroll to the bottom...

```
Thumbnail: [ATTACH=full]123[/ATTACH]
Full Size: [ATTACH=full]123[/ATTACH]
```

When you put into new post. I transferred them over without the full switch. There isn't a global or user option to change how they are displayed.
The thumbnails also help speed site and reduce page scroll length.


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, i figured out the thumbnail and full size bit as i uploaded an image, it looks like some are appearing full size and some full size


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2016)

OK I'm old and grumpy, this we know, and don't like change but I do very very much appreciate this forum and everything you do for it.
Where are "My Replies" and "Today's Posts"


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

it is looking good, lots of new features that i'm sure we will all like one used to them


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

mikewint said:


> OK I'm old and grumpy, this we know, and don't like change but I do very very much appreciate this forum and everything you do for it.
> Where are "My Replies" and "Today's Posts"


New posts at very top of page Mike in dark grey banner, you have to scroll to the very top for it to appear though !


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

mikewint said:


> OK I'm old and grumpy, this we know, and don't like change but I do very very much appreciate this forum and everything you do for it.
> Where are "My Replies" and "Today's Posts"


Your replies are found, if you click your name at very top right, then select your content from list shown.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2016)

Karl, I do see "New Posts" but there used to be two others "Today's Posts" and "My Replies" neither of which show up under my name at the top right. Also my siggy is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

mikewint said:


> Karl, I do see "New Posts" but there used to be two others "Today's Posts" and "My Replies" neither of which show up under my name at the top right. Also my siggy is gone


After hitting new posts at top right it says on my screen "recent posts"

You dont have a mini avatar with your name in the dark grey banner top right ?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

If you click the magnifying glass top right (userbar). There is a dropdown next to more with useful searches. 
Your Threads -- threads you started
Your Posts -- replies to threads
Searches are there. I will work on setting up a link in top, but that will get you there for now.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

mikewint said:


> Also my siggy is gone


I see your siggy. You can disable signature view or change to have signatures collapse in your preferences.

I checked the old database and this is what was stored for you:

```
[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]
Motivated, Dedicated, Lethal

[ATTACH=full]456444[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]456445[/ATTACH]
```
Which is what currently shows:

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]
Motivated, Dedicated, Lethal


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2016)

Horse, thank you but I used to have this pic as my siggy and then under it the words Motivated,Dedicated, and Lethal
The pic is gone, replaced by [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello,
Wonder if it's possible to get rid of the black-ish title 'banner'. Kinda steals a lot on the smaller screen


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2016)

Me siggy is back, Thank You


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

tomo pauk



tomo pauk said:


> get rid of the black-ish title 'banner'








Hover over username top right -> click preferences in list -> deselect enable stick for navigation and userbar

Can also get to preferences from your account page:
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/account/preferences


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great from what I've seen of the site so far David!


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks 

 Gnomey

I think many of the errors will be taken care of now. Modern code base helps


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Once you start sorting out what preferences you want forum seems great.
I like the larger avatars


----------



## ww2restorer (Jan 15, 2016)

Have tried all you technical advise on how to make the new setup better, but nothing works. Just get this drab site with nothing fancy which is unusual for a new web page. Every time attempting a change in setup, always asked for member ship name and password, even when checked "keep logged in"'. My system is modern, in fact only 4 weeks old, got a new computer from Santa.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a couple of issues about the new format relating to the "This Day In the War In Europe" thread. Problems with displaying images at their original size. I can restore them but thats not satisfactory because the restore moves everything around. . When I do that It enlarges the image, but moves it to the top of the post so that the image is no longer in sequence or forming part of the text (see my entry for 13 or 14 Jan). Then it retains a thumbnail of the same image within the text. This pretty much wrecks the formatting so that the narrative with the pictures is no longer logical or flowing. Any idea how to display images at normal size without generating another in page image? Retain the page layout in other words. Also havent been able to work out how to disable the smileys yet While Im at the big whinge, I havent tried this yet bu are there changes in the way Ive been attaching images and making it part of the text....sort of text, then image, then text again? 

Ive posted this as a separate thread before discovering this more general thread. Also contacted Chris (NJ) for advice, as i would like to resolve my issue so I can keep up with the "day by Day format of that thread.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 15, 2016)

Cant edit posts. Always asks for a login, to edit a post, when i give it the login, logs in, then loops back and asks me again. At the moment no way for me to edit my posts

This is the link to the thread i was referring to above. I would have posted this as an edit, but cant

This is going to be embarrassing becasuse it is going to display my complete ignorance.....

This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2016)

Me = old dog
Site = New tricks

But will learn to like it I'm sure. Thanks for the great work David.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

parsifal said:


> Cant edit posts. Always asks for a login, to edit a post, when i give it the login, logs in, then loops back and asks me again. At the moment no way for me to edit my posts





 parsifal
Are you able to edit posts without login issues? I changed some server settings, to try to stop logging people out


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow, what a change. Haven't been too deep in looking at things, but REALLY love the new layout so far. Thank you Horse!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 16, 2016)

horseUSA said:


> parsifal
> Are you able to edit posts without login issues? I changed some server settings, to try to stop logging people out


yep no worries now. Sometimes I just ned to give things a chance. You cant manage stupidity or ignorance Im afraid Horse. My apologies. Ill get there eventually


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2016)

Still getting used to the new layout, finding out how things work and so on, both on the computer and on the mobile...hope to see the 'Like', 'Dislike' and the 'Give Me Bacon' again soon...

You're doing a fantastic job David!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2016)

This is really much better than the old forum David. Very sophisticated. It works nicely with mobile devices, using Bootstrap or the like. Also the layout is much more logical, navigating through a thread is much better than the old way.

In other words: Well done!


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

Agree with all, more i use it the better it becomes, thanks David


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2016)

Noticed that the times of posting are not up-dating, a minor point.
Rochie's post above was shown as '5 minutes ago' on the thread header, but is showing as '59 minutes ago' in the actual thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2016)

A glitch in the matrix old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2016)

We_ are_ the Matrix .................


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2016)

My favorite barbershop I went for years has been suddenly closed.
I have happened to purchase a used Sony Nex-5 as it was so cheap.
The ww2aircraft.net forum design has been significantly renewed.

All these have happened this week at a time and I can't say I am an old man anymore until I get familiar with this new environment.
Thank you very much for your tireless & endless efforts, David!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 16, 2016)

A man loosing his barber shop is a serious life altering event. I went to the same one for 33 years then we moved and he was an hours drive away and another hour back home...no contest I drove. Now he is 540mi(869km) away just a bit too far. Fortunately I did find another small shop with a really nice BARBER not one of these modern: *stylists*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

Just going to take some time to get use to.

What kind of options are there to enhance it further David?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Still getting used to the new layout, finding out how things work and so on, both on the computer and on the mobile...hope to see the 'Like', 'Dislike' and the 'Give Me Bacon' again soon...
> 
> You're doing a fantastic job David!



It's already there Jan, below the "Quote" and "Reply" section...

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 16, 2016)

Was going to post "Not on my Computer" but then I noticed the washed-out barely visible colored buttons. Had to hover my cursor to see what they did


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just going to take some time to get use to.
> 
> What kind of options are there to enhance it further David?



There are a number of modifications that can be done. I'm researching a few options based on feedback. From conversations tweaks, to searches, and thread post layout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

mikewint
Check this new setup https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/topics/activity for your replies and threads


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2016)

There was a time when I used to use "likes" as bookmarks but then that feature where you could look up likes seemed to have disappeared. Is there a way to bookmark posts? A useful feature.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2016)

David, almost posted that I see no difference, THEN I noticed the "Your Activity". It takes longer when your older. Thank you sir


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

mikewint said:


> David, almost posted that I see no difference, THEN I noticed the "Your Activity". It takes longer when your older. Thank you sir


Mike, you want to know how I discovered that Horse made that addition?

I went to click "New Posts" and all of a sudden, there was all my post and thread info...

I was thinking "hmm...ok, now how the hell did I do this and how can I do it again?"

But alas, it was just David handling the situation and I was too slow to see the changes...lmao


----------



## Elmas (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi thanks for your efforts.
A question.
Right click on the nick, preferences but over Locale I can't see the Style.







while it should be this:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 17, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> My favorite barbershop I went for years has been suddenly closed.
> I have happened to purchase a used Sony Nex-5 as it was so cheap.
> The ww2aircraft.net forum design has been significantly renewed.
> 
> ...




That nothing, my favorite bakery and modelshop and strip club closed, that was really hard.
Really I am not sure if I like the look of the forum but is ok, the forums now are in dire straits, some of them completely gone, mostly because the god damned facebuk.
Thanks to admins and moderators.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 17, 2016)

Elmas
there is only one style right now available. That is why there is no choice option


----------



## Elmas (Jan 17, 2016)

ok Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2016)

Problem with aging Strip Clubs is that the strippers age as well. Pretty soon the $1 bill are for them to put clothes *back* on


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 17, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> There was a time when I used to use "likes" as bookmarks but then that feature where you could look up likes seemed to have disappeared. Is there a way to bookmark posts? A useful feature.




Added bookmarks option, see link at bottom of post. Then you can find bookmark list from your profile: https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/bookmark/list


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2016)

Good man!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 18, 2016)

im still trying to work out whats available that's similar to the old "Search Thread" functionality. ive found a search engine, but so far have not been able to get much from it.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

I go away for a week and all hell breaks loose. Taking a while to get used to but it looks nice. Thanks for all your hard work Mr. Horse.


Geo


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2016)

How do I change my siggy picture??


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

Move the mouse cursor over your nick on the right of the top bar. The menu should appear. Then, choose the Signature option from there. And then click your current signature in the window there.You should get a window for adding the new one. Of course click Save when done.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2016)

It asks for a URL?? The present one reads: *https://ww2aircraft.net/images/5thsfg.jpg*
The pic I'd like to replace it with is on my computer in the Picture folder. So no URL


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

There is the bar with icons like for the Post Replay isn't it? So you may use the icon for Downloading a picture. But I would suggest deleting of the current picture of the siggy fistly by clicking with Right Mouse Button for the menu with the option. The cursor should be set at the beginning of line where your new image should be downloaded.
Also you may click LMB , if the menu with Insert option appear click the Cancel. The cursor shoul be set at the right , next to the pic. Then hit the key with the arrow going right to remove the image and set the cursor at the beginning of the text line.

Oh.. BTW.. all attachment is enclose as the URL text for the new template.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Wurger, thank you for attempting to help but I'm old and slow. Only about half of what you wrote make sense to me.
I went to "my Signature" and deleted the old pic...so far so good. BUT now I have no way to get the NEW pic on my computer to replace it. I tried COPY then PASTE but paste is not available. I tried to DRAG the pic onto the site but the site indicates than "Downloads are not available". The IMAGE icon requires a URL and the INSERT icon when clicked gives me 4 options none of which is related to a picture. And what is LMB?? So now I have no Siggy pic.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

Mike, please, post the screenshot of the window where you deleted the old siggy image and thried to download or paste the new one.

LMB= left mouse button... RMB= right one.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

It's the standard screen that comes up when I click on my screen name in the black overhead bar. Then I click on signature


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

Hum.. yesterday the button for downloading was there. Today I don't have this one too.

OK... please go to the section with threads about siggies. Then create your own thread where you can post ( download ) the pic you want to be the new siggy. Having that done , copy the URL address of your image and go to the Signature option for pasting the address in the siggy window.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, that looks like it worked...Much Grass Signore


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

My pleasure...

Anything in your mailbox?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

2PM here. Just checked the mailbox as I heard the pony ride by...Nothing as of yet


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

OK. please let me know when come.

BTW.. I have attached to your post of your siggy thread , a clipped image of the siggy shot. You can replace the current image with that if you want.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Will let you know ASAP. Thanks, I did not realize those white bars were there. I just finished croping them out myself and was going to upload it


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## parsifal (Jan 21, 2016)

And so the siggy Master delivers his magic once again......


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup, him's the man...though I did make the siggy. It was just that you have to stand on your left ear, juggle three dumbells with your right, flap your right like a chicken and whistle Dixie to get the pic in

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know how to disable those annoying imogees yet?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2016)

Can't find it myself Michael. It used to be at the bottom of the Reply box. I notice a lot of  now when people type the number eight. It didn't do it for me now though.....odd


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Can't find it myself Michael. It used to be at the bottom of the Reply box. I notice a lot of  now when people type the number eight. It didn't do it for me now though.....odd
> 
> 
> Geo


That emoticon is made using the number 8 and a right parentheses...I used to "disable smileys" in the advanced editor when making a post where those dang things would appear.

With this new layout, I am not sure how to shut them down, so I just keep in mind that any *8* next to a *)* will cause that emoticon.

Same thing goes for the word dis-gusting. I put the hyphen in there to prevent the emoticon from showing, otherwise it magically appears as ing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2016)

There is no option for disabling emoticons that I can find anywhere in the preferences...


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 2, 2016)

ok, will adjust those settings to reset the emoticons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 3, 2016)

horseUSA said:


> ok, will adjust those settings to reset the emoticons.




I would very much appreciate that Horse


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not a problem but I just noticed that there is an onsite "Bookmark". For me, who has a brazillion bookmarks, this is very handy. Thanks Mr. Horse.


Geo


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2016)

Website works much better on a phone now. Deconstruction an improvement over the last system.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2016)

I've got to admit that I _really _like the new ww2aircraft.net, was a bit unsure at first, but not so anymore...

You're doing a top just job Horse and all your hard work is tremendously appreciated!


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 6, 2016)

First time I've been up in quite a while, I LIKE IT, ILIKE IT.


----------

